# Outside competition between seasons



## lafalafa (Nov 22, 2021)

With college soccer being a primary fall sport with some doing spring and other not who's players will be participating in outside competitions during the time between seasons ?

8months can a long layoff and some want to continue playing, developing, getting better.

Yeah the bylaws 14.7.1-14.7.31 need to be followed and sign-offs done and there can't be any compensation, expenses paid,  contracts signed or anything like that but can remain amateurs and keep eligibility if all the rules and regulations are followed.

With the post season winding down our freshmen has some offers (adults not youth leagues)  to consider and is leaning toward taking one, his coaching staff is supportive so no real issues there but what's are the general opinions on outside comp between seasons?


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 22, 2021)

My daughter played in the WPSL last spring/summer.  Very common for college students to play in WPSL or UWS after school is out.


----------



## warrior49 (Nov 22, 2021)

WPSL for my daughter as well


----------



## Mile High Dad (Nov 24, 2021)

We just scrimmaged a WPSL team. Sounds like a good avenue to pursue.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Nov 25, 2021)

WPSL


----------

